# Hello from NZ!



## Nzsallyb (Apr 20, 2008)

hi everyone!

I am a long time MAC addict - but found this forum from the purse forum. My name is sally and im a NZer - excitedly waiting for my heatherette to arrive!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome to specktra! We just got Heatherette here (AU) too, I'm sure you will love it!!


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 20, 2008)

fellow kiwi! welcome! where in NZ are you?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2008)

here!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 20, 2008)

Aloha from HAWAII!!!

=)

Allan


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay, more kiwis are always good.

Agh, I was so hoping to get something from Heatherette, but unfortunately don't have the monies. Welcome!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_fellow kiwi! welcome! where in NZ are you?_

 
im in chch - wbu?


----------

